# Soon to start IVF



## Emloumad88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all

Myself and husband have been trying to conceive since March 2011 and found out on Monday that there is a very low chance that we will be able to conceive naturally. I always knew it would get to this stage but I'm struggling with it a little. I'm due to go for my IVF briefing and concent session on Dec 17th then will begin my IVF treatment. I am wondering if I could get some honest stories, opinions, thoughts etc from anyone who's has gone through or is going through IVF treatment! I'm afraid if injecting myself and the procedure to remove my eggs has got me worried! I'm also worried that it may make me ill? I'm not sure whether it dies or not so any advice is welcome. I look forward to reading any replies. 

Thank you in advance
Emma


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there,
i didnt want to read and run so i thought i would give you a quick breif...

you really have nothing to worry about... you cant really 'prepare' yourself for this rollercoaster as such as everyone is so different...
injecting yourself is unbeleivably easy after a while and you see it as something to do lol, if i was you i would start if not already taking pregnacare conception vitamins they are brilliant and full off everything,another thing when you start your injections is to drink a glass a day of pineapple juice, not from concentrate,its a tad more expensive than the normal p'apple juice but it helps with implantation and also if you can eat around 4/5 brazil nuts,these also are excellent for implantation, another bit of advice which i recommend to everyone if they can afford it ( i swear this helped me get pregnant before) is try acupuncture,in a weird way it really relaxes you and is good to overcome your fear of needles, im sorry i dont have alot more info as i am late for work but feel free to write back and any q's you may have,ill be happy to try and help...

look forward and dont go in with negativity  
thinking of you anyways
lisa xx


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Emma

Awww try not to worry, you will definitely be suprised as how 'easy' the injections are, I think alot of us build up what we expect them to be until we are all petrified. They shouldnt make you ill and dont forget you'll be monitored by Drs. every step of the way.

Im not sure on diet as such as long as its healthy and you drink lots of water when you start injections. EC isnt painful, you'll usually be offered GA or some sort of pain relief. You'll be so excited at that point - your halfway there!  

I too was scared of the injections at the beginning, I can safely now say I could stab myself with a fork if I thought it would help me get pregnant!!!!    Dont worry (the injections are very small) and they will show how to do them properly.

Just think of the 'prize' at the end, that kept me going!!!! But honestly you'll be fine, and we are all here if you need us.

Lots of luck to you.

Take Care

Holly


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Emlou,
A word of advice, try not to waste too many cycles on clomid. clomid is good for ovulation problems and is usually the first line in the treatment of infertility. I began with clomid because I was unexplained and the Dr. thought that perhaps the quality of my ovulation was week because I had brown spotting for about a wk before my period would begin full force. It does thin your uterine lining too much though and that can cause implantation problems however it is good to see how you respond to clomid, do you produce follicles etc. 
Good luck and I am sure it  will happen for you.


----------



## Emloumad88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Lisa 

Thank you so much for your reply. I hope you were not late for work  Your the second person who has mentioned pineapple juice, Brazil nuts and acupuncture I thought maybe they were old wives tales but I will not be ensuring I do all three. I will try anything that might help. I have taken seven seas conception tablets for about 3 months now iv tried others but some made me have terrible heartburn so iv stuck to the seven seas. I may try the pregnancare though while I'm going through everything. I unfortunately have a tendency to be very negative I try not to do it but I always think the worst outcome will happen, I mean I pray it will work  !!! 
Have you ever heard anyone using fish oil too? My friend mentioned this to me said it was helpful?? 

Hope to hear from you soon 
Thank you so much and hope your well 
Emma x


----------



## Emloumad88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi holly

Thanks for the reply. Yes I definitely have a tendency to scare used haha! I'm sure all will be fine! I have been being very good in the diet front loosing just over a stone and got my BMI down to 27 which I am very very pleased with. I will continue to try loosing as much as possible before my treatment begins.  

I have been offered strong painkillers and an amnesia sedation! Apparently this makes you talk a lot if rubbish through the procedure oh dear!!    

I definitely think if what I could possibly have at the end but I also think about what if I don't?? But only time will tell. I think your all amazing and very brave women and thankful I have gotten so much great advice! 

You seem very positive although you must have been through heartache. I am sorry to read about your unfortunate losses. I do hope in the future all will work out, I'm sure it will!! 

I wish you all the luck in the whole world on the continue of your fertility treatment! 

Thank you again 
Emma x


----------



## Emloumad88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi coucou 

Unfortunately clomid is not an option for us. I am ovulating fine and have a good number if follicles so they are not worried about this. I will be going straight onto the injections for me.  Thank you so much in hoping it will happen for us it would be a great blessing. 

Hope you are well 
Emma


----------



## queenie81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just to say good luck and I too am petrified of the things you mention. I'll be starting IVF after my lap and dye in April some time. 

We can do it!!! xx


----------



## Emloumad88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi queenie 

Thank you! I wish you all the luck in the world too!! I'm sure we will both eve fine and hopefully we will both get the result that we are wanting!! 

Good luck and stay strong 

Mrsmaddy x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Emlou

I'd definitely recommend sedation for EC.  I went in got all wrapped up in a blanket, had what felt to me like a relaxing nap and came round again wrapped in a blanket!  I didn't feel at all groggy and was sat up eating a sandwich and crisps within half an hour.  I had AF type pains for a few days after but nothing paracetamol couldn't handle.

Ask your clinic what suppliments they recommend - ours gave us a list for him and her which was useful and reassured us that we weren't doing anything to interfere with our particular meds.

Sending you lots of luck for your treatment

Dory xxx


----------

